# LinkedIn for Veterans - Free Premium Career Subscription and Eligibility



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2018)

Okay folks, I just saw this in my LinkedIn feed, it is a REALLY good deal.  What they are offering is easily worth a few hundred dollars.
I consider myself pretty damn good with LinkedIn; if you have any problems/questions ask them here or send me a PM.

There is no reason not to take advantage of this offer.

LinkedIn for Veterans -  Free Premium Career Subscription and Eligibility | LinkedIn Help

_As part of our commitment to help veterans connect with available jobs across America, LinkedIn offers U.S. veterans a free one-year Premium Careers subscription._

_To be eligible for this offer, you must meet all of the following requirements:_


_Be a current or former U.S. military service member (non-US military are not eligible)._
_Have not used the LinkedIn veteran promotion previously (1 promotion per service member)._
_You must not be a current LinkedIn Premium subscriber (if you are paying for Premium now or are currently on a 30-day free trial, you must cancel your subscription and let it lapse before you apply for this offer._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 13, 2018)

Thought I would add.

My Premium access was granted as of yesterday...significantly more access to members I am not Linked with; also now have In Mails too.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 13, 2018)

I just got mine as well; I applied after seeing this post and it took just over a week to go through.

A few of my coworkers (also vets) said that they've been using this for a few years!  Even though it's a one-year offer, they've just reapplied each year and gotten it again.

And now you know (and knowing is half the battle)!


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bookmarked this.


----------



## CQB (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds great. It’s a good service & has been found to have a more targeted approach over other SOCMED.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2019)

Good time for ‘bump’.


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah was does that site do for you?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2019)

lindy said:


> @Ooh-Rah was does that site do for you?


The best way to describe it would be Facebook for professional business people.  You can essentially put your resume online without freeking anyone out at the company you work for; likely your boss is already on it.

If anyone I know here wants to PM me, I will reply back with my LinkedIn profile so that if you join you can ‘connect’ with me and get an idea of what a profile is supposed to look like.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 16, 2019)

LinkedIn is a really good service. I had an account for several years before I retired. Even after retirement I found it very useful. For a while I did some volunteering. 
Excellent professional resource.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't like my network being mined or me being exposed as a member of the IC


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I don't like my network being mined or me being exposed as a member of the IC


----------



## Teufel (Dec 16, 2019)

Good tip


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I don't like my network being mined or me being exposed as a member of the IC



You do realize the irony, yes?


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 17, 2019)

policemedic said:


> You do realize the irony, yes?



No. Are you familiar with the IC watch database?


----------



## Brill (Dec 17, 2019)

policemedic said:


> You do realize the irony, yes?



Deliciously!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 18, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> No. Are you familiar with the IC watch database?



I am familiar.

The irony is that someone who posts on an open board using an easily identifiable pseudonym and whose every second phrase is either, “I’m in the IC,” or,  “ I have a clearance,” is saying they won’t use a professional networking site because they’re in the IC and people might find out they’re in the IC.  You’ve posted enough info that one of my rookies could find you, so yes... I find irony in your statement,


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 19, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I am familiar.
> 
> The irony is that someone who posts on an open board using an easily identifiable pseudonym and whose every second phrase is either, “I’m in the IC,” or,  “ I have a clearance,” is saying they won’t use a professional networking site because they’re in the IC and people might find out they’re in the IC.  You’ve posted enough info that one of my rookies could find you, so yes... I find irony in your statement,



I think we have different ideas of what responsible persec is.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 19, 2019)

Linked-In is 'easy mode' for snooping.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2019)

Fuuuuuck!  Does literally everything in this world have to be a conspiracy?

NSFW - Audio


----------

